# Darwin candidate wannabe



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Found this on a website of a painting co (Catchlight Inc) for whom I have done a bunch of projects.

The owner wrote the text accompaning it. Now, none of you would do this, would you  
-----------

"Note the clever use of multiple undersized ladders and yards of rope to create a solution that is truly remarkable - as in "Ch&%^t almighty, look at that!"( a simple phone call and $75 per day would have rented them the appropriately sized ladder)."








"No, that's not a Catchlight employee!
And, this is why we run safety meetings every week without fail."


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Arch

How is Nigel and the Catchlight gang? 

One of my best employees worked there for almost 5 years before coming to Vermont. I feel like I know them!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Arch
> 
> How is Nigel and the Catchlight gang?
> 
> One of my best employees worked there for almost 5 years before coming to Vermont. I feel like I know them!


VT,

He's still the consumate professional, and a rising star in the PDCA. I can understand how that employee is one of your best.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously, I have never hired an employee that I could just plug right into our operation and he just "gets it". He speaks very highly of Nigel and the old days. Sounds like Nigel is a great connection for you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott,

Yes, I've done a few "high profile" wallcovering installations for Catchlight. Perhaps in the next issue of DECō there will be a picture of one of them illustrating an article by a Phil Reinhard (NGPP, PR Committee Chair)

That picture would show this job in progress:








(that's a 23 foot drop from fourth floor crown to third floor landing)

and then this job for a "politically sensitive" residence:







.

I see from your website that you are a PDCA member. Were you at Mt Snow last November for the N.E. Council Convention? Nigel was there. I know because I got reports how he had fun pulling the leg of one of the Boston NGPP members.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow! Nice work. Catchlight seems to get alot of the curvy fancy foyer style projects, very nice. 

No, I didnt make it to Mt Snow. Next time the tour comes through Vermont I will be there for sure!


----------



## cityk8 (May 12, 2008)

I work for Catchlight now and I love their blogs. It was one of the things that made me excited to get this job before I even interviewed. Really showed that they were down-to-earth, fun people and they have completely proved it since I started working with them


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Tim that had to hurt.... straddling that pole.. post 3 above


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Tim that had to hurt.... straddling that pole.. post 3 above


OH,,,,,thats not me. That happens to be Mr. NEPS.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> OH,,,,,thats not me. That happens to be Mr. NEPS.







:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


True story HP, driving by one of his work sites and sure enough that is what I came across. Had to take a pic to show the guys here on Painttalk how professional brother NEPS and company are.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it just me or is that guy wearing shorts no man should ever wear?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

cole191919 said:


> Is it just me or is that guy wearing shorts no man should ever wear?


HA....didn't notice that..... nice shorts NEPS.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cityk8 said:


> I work for Catchlight now and I love their blogs. It was one of the things that made me excited to get this job before I even interviewed. Really showed that they were down-to-earth, fun people and they have completely proved it since I started working with them



That's great to hear. Hope I run into you soon. 

I am continuously impressed at how cooperative all the folks there are.

You've done yourself REAL good hooking up with them.

Give Nigel my best, and everyone else

- Bill Archibald


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My best guy is a Catchlight alum...thank God for Catchlight! :notworthy:


----------

